# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Compro sabila o aloe vera solo productores

## ronald4543

Hola empresa dedicadaTemas similares: CULTIVO DEL PISTACHERO (Pistacia vera) Compro sabila o aloe vera solo productores Artículo: Vraem: Excluyen a Devida de mesa que verá cultivos alternativos Artículo: Minagri: Abastecimiento de alimentos no se verá afectado por lluvias Artículo: Sólo el 8% de los productores acceden a crédito en el sistema financiero

----------


## ronald4543

O pueden contactarme y enviarme los detalles del producto

----------

